# Most Frequent Blooming Orchids



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Hey everybody,

I've been looking into orchids a bit more lately and I was wondering what some of you think might be some of the most frequent blooming orchids. I know most flower seasonally but from reading around a bit that is not always the case.

I recently got an Epidendrum porpax and I've read that it flowers freely. Anyone else have one of these in a viv? I'm just trying to decide what to get next :twisted: .

Thanks,
-Andy


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Epi porpax ( some people prefer Neolehmaniana porpax for the name) is a good viv plant. I recommend it strongly.

For me, the most frequent bloomer in my vivs has to be Restrepia brachypus. Always seems to be in bloom somewhere... I think a lot of restrepia would have similar success. There are some miniature cattleyas that will bloom four times a year in good conditions. 

One of the best parts of using orchids in vivs is that you can get some interesting plant shapes and leaves. Pick plants that you like to look at, and the flowers are an exciting bonus when you get them.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I also agree with the_ Restrepia brachypus_. I would add _Pleurothallis brighamii _and _Pleurothallis grobyi _, mine don't stop blooming for more than a few weeks. I also have an unknown _Masdavilla_ Hybrid that has bloomed non-stop for about 5-6 months with flower after flower.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> Epi porpax ( some people prefer Neolehmaniana porpax for the name) is a good viv plant. I recommend it strongly.


I guess it's properly called Epidendrum peperomia now :?: oohhhh Taxonomy
http://www.orchidspecies.com/epiporpax.htm

There are some good pictures of the porpax on this site. It's a good reference in general really.

Thanks for all of the info everybody,
I'll keep those others in mind.

-Andy


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

They call it that now? I can't keep up. I have one of those but it is still small and has not bloomed.


----------

